# Shark fishing on Pensacola beach tonight Anbody?



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Planning on heading out to the beach tonight. I'm sort of new to the whole shark fishing thing, and would like to find someone to go out there with. Anyone interested? Call/text Dan @ (850)375-2045. Thanks!


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

PM UGLY1. hes out there tonight somewhere.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

I know this is probably a really dumb question, but what is PM? And how do you do it? Sorry, not been on here a whole lot.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

private message. search for his username "UGLY1" and then click on it and click "contact". then send him a personal message. 

I'll text him in a min, as soon as i find my phone... and if he's going out he should message you.


----------



## strongman (May 19, 2011)

Hey, thanks a lot! I appreciate the info.


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

Its on tonight!!! anybody else want to join ? UGLY


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> Its on tonight!!! anybody else want to join ? UGLY


Hannah still thinks your bad luck...


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

Ugly I am down! When and where? Mind if my friend tags along? Need us to bring bait? Drinks? Food?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

That's ok Remi still loves me! Hell yes you can join Nathan! Im leaving Milton in about 1 hr roughly and heading for Bob sikes. give me a call 916 532 4521


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

was out there earlier, hooked up on several small one's today.


----------



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

Can I join you guys?


----------



## Ugly 1 (Feb 8, 2013)

fishninmysoul said:


> Can I join you guys?


 Sorry I did not see your post until today. You did not miss anything last night except tons of green slime stuck to your line! PM your contact info to me and I will let you know when we are going again. UGLY


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

lowprofile said:


> private message. search for his username "UGLY1" and then click on it and click "contact". then send him a personal message.
> 
> I'll text him in a min, as soon as i find my phone... and if he's going out he should message you.


I think you have to have more post to PM may click on his name and leave a "Visitor Message" but I'm not sure if you get a notification for that.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

i got bobos and king for next weekend at the bull ring. Don, get some rays and we'll all hit the sand.

edit: theres so much blood on my sidewalk and kitchen now...


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Ugly 1 said:


> That's ok Remi still loves me! Hell yes you can join Nathan! Im leaving Milton in about 1 hr roughly and heading for Bob sikes. give me a call 916 532 4521


(this is hannah) 

Yes, she does love you... but remember she ran down the beach looking for me......and left you....:whistling: ;]


----------

